# organizing my shadows...oh dear



## LC (Jun 4, 2010)

desperately needed to organize my shadows...


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 4, 2010)

ooo la laa !!!! *DROOLINGG*


----------



## kittykit (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh...


----------



## kc8 (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW!  I'm sure it was a lot of work but also a lot of fun too!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, my!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad you finished it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2010)

oh wow! i'd take great pleasure in organising those babies!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow. That's all.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

What a collection of shadows!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 7, 2010)

I love seeing them all like this. You did a great job organizing your colors from what I can see on your bloggy blog.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

^this project and a few glasses of wine sounds like an awesome night to me. Beautiful rainbow of colors!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 8, 2010)

great collection, may I ask why some of your pans a bent at the sides Lauren? Thanks!


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2010)

aw awsome, all the eyeshadows are gorgeous


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jun 9, 2010)

all I can say is WOW, and drool. lol


----------



## LC (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_great collection, may I ask why some of your pans a bent at the sides Lauren? Thanks!_

 
trials and errors of depotting them lol


----------



## Sass (Jun 9, 2010)

I want them all!  Great e/s collection.


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 10, 2010)

How did you resist the urge to roll around in them


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 12, 2010)

I like how you organized them very nice


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 12, 2010)

Great Collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE THE CORALS


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jun 12, 2010)

love em!! shouldnt be too hard to organize!! g-luck grl!!


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG...that's insane amount of eyeshadow but gorgeous to play with i bet.


----------



## christinakate (Jun 14, 2010)

i think i just died a little inside.


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## BlairW. (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh My God, this is my dream! Thanks for sharing and have fun with them


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow you've got a ton of eyeshadows. Very awesome!


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

When you get around to organizing them, be sure to post the "after" pic!


----------



## LC (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddleia* 

 
_When you get around to organizing them, be sure to post the "after" pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
right here buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f185/l...-heavy-166146/


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

wow, this would have been so much fun!!!!!


----------

